# Has anybody ever said you were too old to play Animal Crossing?



## Chipl95 (Nov 5, 2018)

A couple of weeks ago I told my stepdad a little bit about Animal Crossing Switch and how I was thinking of buying a Switch so I will be able to play it. He laughed and said it was a little bit weird that I am still playing a game "for eight year olds". He then said that I played it when I was eight and I am a little too old for it now. He gifted me my first DS for my tenth birthday, so he should remember that.

Does anyone have similar stories to that?


----------



## koopasta (Nov 5, 2018)

I didn't have someone tell me, but whenever I was like 12 and going through my edgy phase I thought I was too cool for "baby games" like ACNL. Then I came back after three years and realized how much I had missed.


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 5, 2018)

I haven't actually had anyone tell me that my taste in games is immature. Though that's probably because I don't talk to very many people to begin with. 

Funnily enough, the only time I remember someone telling me I was playing a "baby game" was when I mentioned Pok?mon in Club Tortimer.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Nov 5, 2018)

I don't recall anyone ever saying I was too old for this game, but I believe Animal Crossing can be played by anyone regardless of age. I mean, I have a dear friend who is a lot older than me who plays Animal Crossing! So yeah, anyone can play no matter what. c:


----------



## HistoryH22 (Nov 5, 2018)

I haven't had anyone tell me that I was too old for AC, no. Most of my friends are gamers so we all enjoy various series like this.


----------



## thepinkppg (Nov 5, 2018)

yes which is infuriating because its like adults are not allowed to have interests other than sorkkng and paying taxes. some people who play this game use it as stress relief, coping skills, ways to comtrol their attention. when someone says an adult is not allowed to like things only they see ‘kids’ playing fail to relalize that there are no age limits on things that make people happy (to certain extents). also i see it as sorta mentally ableist since they dont take into consideration the people who are playing this game for several different type of mental disorders.


----------



## Wickel (Nov 6, 2018)

Yes, my mom says stuff like that all the time, so I'm not telling her I'm playing Animal Crossing. 
But everytime I play the Sims or something, I get that "you're too old for that stuff"-comment. It's really annoying.


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 6, 2018)

Not really, other people I knew played it too.
I wasn't exactly expressive of my interests, though.
Complaining is a hobby for some, so you shouldn't care in the slightest.


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 6, 2018)

Not really. Even my dad says that Animal Crossing is a beautiful game, especially because of how detailed it is, lol. In general, I see and met actually more teenagers and young adults playing AC than actual kids when I think about it. Also, I don't care what other people say. I play what I want, after all it's my money and if I want to spend it for such video games then I will do it for sure, it's not their business...


----------



## Bosmer (Nov 6, 2018)

No not really, some of my friends from university even play animal crossing. Even if I was told so who cares, I've been playing animal crossing since I was 12 and I'm 24 now.


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 6, 2018)

MapleSilver said:


> I haven't actually had anyone tell me that my taste in games is immature. Though that's probably because I don't talk to very many people to begin with.



This lol


----------



## Kristenn (Nov 6, 2018)

I'm always afraid of this which is why I don't tell anyone I know .... I don't know why I care so much


----------



## LaFra (Nov 6, 2018)

Only from a 11 years old girl from the isle in acnl. ( i'm 26) LOL

Animal crossing sounds like a cute tumblr version of _The Sims_ for my friends, they really like it.


----------



## Nadene (Nov 6, 2018)

nope, never. 
i feel bad for those who have though..
...the only game someones told me im 'too old for'
was maplestory and a large  portion of the players
are 18+ on there.​


----------



## Korichi (Nov 7, 2018)

Luckily no one’s ever told me this;;.. (Probably because no one knows that I’m still playing AC besides my brother and sister ..)but everyone here is right, AC is an amazing game that can be enjoyed by anyone! Regardless of age ^^


----------



## Becca617 (Nov 7, 2018)

not me, no. although i dont really talk to lots of people, the only people who know i play is my parents, 2 brothers, and boyfriend. kinda sad that people will tell that to others because animal crossing is a coping game to some and possibly one of the only sources of someone's happiness in a day. im almost 17 and i dont see myself giving up animal crossing at least any time soon, ive been at it for just about a decade


----------



## AccfSally (Nov 7, 2018)

Sometimes, it's usually this game or playing games made by Nintendo period is for babies..


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 7, 2018)

They haven't exactly come out and said it, but I'm pretty sure my parents disapprove of how much I like Animal Crossing.  I asked for stickers of various villagers for Christmas and my mom just gave me a weird look.  Also when my dad offered to get me a poster with whatever I wanted on it, he specified "Besides Animal Crossing".  So yeah.


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Nov 12, 2018)

No one has said that to me. My friends don't like the game and think it's a bit childish but don't tell me that I shouldn't play it


----------



## Lyraa (Nov 18, 2018)

acnl322 said:


> I'm always afraid of this which is why I don't tell anyone I know .... I don't know why I care so much



Legit me. I only tell people I'm super close to and even then I'm afraid of them laughing at me for enjoying AC. I told my boyfriend of 2 years like 6 months ago lmao, thankfully he didn't say anything of the sort and seems quite interested in it and he's considering getting it for the switch :]


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 18, 2018)

a lot of people said that to my face online and I'm not that super old at all. I seen and met more older people then kids who plays ACNL, and also  couple of people called me a freak, so I barely tell my age online.


----------



## Autumn_Leaves (Nov 19, 2018)

Firelight said:


> a lot of people said that to my face online and I'm not that super old at all. I seen and met more older people then kids who plays ACNL, and also  couple of people called me a freak, so I barely tell my age online.


Wow... Why are some people so mean?I cannot believe people have called you a freak too. How awful!Do not listen to people like that. They don't know what they're talking about!Animal crossing is a game for people of all ages to play for sure. Is it childish just because of the cute animal villagers?If that is so,that's just ridiculous.AC is a relaxing game that everyone should be able to enjoy no matter their age. You are not a freak so don't worry about them. 

I've never had anyone call my interests in games like Pokemon or AC childish. But that's probably because I don't talk to people very much. And I wouldn't bring up my interests in conversation unless we were like close friends because I don't want to listen to the 'You are too old for this' nonsense.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 19, 2018)

Autumn_Leaves said:


> Wow... Why are some people so mean?I cannot believe people have called you a freak too. How awful!Do not listen to people like that. They don't know what they're talking about!Animal crossing is a game for people of all ages to play for sure. Is it childish just because of the cute animal villagers?If that is so,that's just ridiculous.AC is a relaxing game that everyone should be able to enjoy no matter their age. You are not a freak so don't worry about them.
> 
> I've never had anyone call my interests in games like Pokemon or AC childish. But that's probably because I don't talk to people very much. And I wouldn't bring up my interests in conversation unless we were like close friends because I don't want to listen to the 'You are too old for this' nonsense.



yeah only few ppl said that this game is for all ages and I can tell because I'm friends with a lady in her 60s on ACNL and she is so nice. She likes helping other ppl, like hybrids, cataloging stuff, and like helping ppl feel better.
I'm also friends with dudes who are in their 20s which is normal for me. But anyways yeah that's why I block a lot of girls on the islands because ik they're going to be rude and they're just annoying and mean to me, so that's why I'm friends with most boys and not girls. Right now my BFF chat is almost full with a lot of boys and barely girls.


----------



## nanpan (Nov 19, 2018)

Nope, but I do feel older because I see so many people under 18 playing


----------



## Saga (Nov 23, 2018)

I'm actually a bit surprised no one has said anything like that to me. I'm 29 but look like I'm in my early-mid 30's and I often bring my 3DS to the high school where I work and play during lunch time. Mostly, the other staff members seem surprised (but not in a bad way) and the kids think it's cool and want to talk about gaming. Sadly, most of my students mostly play Mario games and Monster Hunter which I'm not really into, but at least we all like Pokemon! I'm trying to convince some of them to try Zelda, Shin Megami Tensei and Rune Factory, but it's a work in progress. Haha!


----------



## Ghoste (Nov 24, 2018)

My boyfriend always tells me that I'm 5 when I play it/talk about it haha. It doesn't really bother me much though because like the others have said, I usually meet people that're 16+ playing it, sometimes much older than that. (Plus, I've finally convinced him to get it when it comes out on the switch to play it with me, so HA.) Also my brother is 25 and used to play New Leaf, I'm not sure if he still does. He's the one that introduced me to Animal Crossing in the first place when it came out on the GameCube.


----------



## LadyDestani (Nov 24, 2018)

I feel bad for anyone whose been told they were too old for Animal Crossing. I just turned 39 and I still play New Leaf. I started with Animal Crossing on the Game Cube in my 20's. There is no max age on a game. If you enjoy it, that's all that matters.

The game says for ages 7+, not 7-10.


----------



## babykas (Nov 30, 2018)

Yeah, i bring it up to people and a lot of them go "oh uhh, isnt that the game 13 year olds play?"

Idk. I always reccomend it tho, no matter how old )


----------



## Chipl95 (Nov 30, 2018)

I always say Animal Crossing is an all ages game and there is no age limit on it. I enjoy it and find it relaxing after a long day at college and at work.


----------



## Marte (Nov 30, 2018)

Only on the internet, haha. Haven't been told it IRL.


----------



## Damniel (Dec 6, 2018)

I'm gotten criticized for liking Nintendo games more than more M rated games, but I really don't care I still love them. A game is a game


----------



## Alexis (Dec 9, 2018)

Yes! My Mom haha.


----------



## Pellie (Jun 22, 2019)

Never met a person who said that I would be too old for the game. And even if I would ever met 
someone who would tell me something like this, then I wouldn't care. After all, people complain 
about stuff like this should mind their own business.


----------



## lexinator (Jun 22, 2019)

Fortunately I have friends and family that are understanding about my interests and even though they don't entirely get AC they would never call me childish for enjoying it


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jun 22, 2019)

No one has ever told me that but it's always in the back of my mind. I'm sure people think it but thankfully no one has verbalized it. Not that I would really mind.


----------



## Poppytea (Jun 23, 2019)

A lot of my friends who don't play animal crossing comment that I'm playing a game for little kids :') Mostly because they search up AC on google, see the graphics and assume it's made just for kids. I don't really care cause I have no intention to stop playing, but it gets kinda annoying when people I know judge smth I like without really knowing what it's about :x


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jun 23, 2019)

My mom LOL

Not that many people know that I play tbh. And a few that know don’t care


----------



## Liability (Jun 23, 2019)

my mom indirectly has. she said it's a kid's game, even though she's seen some of it and she liked what she saw. i don't know if she still thinks it's a kid's game


----------



## Bizhiins (Jun 23, 2019)

Yes, my colleagues at work and family. Some understand because they play, but some don?t get it at all.
I?m a teacher, and so most of my colleagues don?t understand playing video games at all.
But I can relate to my students about playing video games then


----------



## will. (Jul 3, 2019)

all the time lol. basically everyone around me has xbox and playstation games and calls animal crossing a kids game, but it doesn't bother me. if i'm playing a kids game, at least im having fun. it's a relaxing sweet game so i might as well play it rather than something i don't like just to impress friends...


----------



## Boccages (Jul 6, 2019)

Yup. I bought Animal Crossing for my Gamecube the very day it came out - I was 19 at the time. And when my mom saw me playing the game and talking to her about it with such joy, she finally let out "I don't understand. It looks like you are way too old to like a kid's game".

Nearly 18 years later, I will be first in line to get it when New Horizons launch for the Nintendo Switch.


----------



## Speeny (Jul 9, 2019)

Not exactly that. But, some people find it hilarious that I still play. I think if I were to introduce them to the games, they'd become hooked.


----------



## Melodie (Jul 10, 2019)

I can't remember anybody every saying this to me.


----------



## moonbyu (Jul 10, 2019)

no. if they did, i would get kinda offended.


----------



## seeds (Jul 10, 2019)

nope ! but I do believe that no one is ever too old to play video games, especially acnl


----------



## Rusolando-Kun (Jul 10, 2019)

Boccages said:


> Yup. I bought Animal Crossing for my Gamecube the very day it came out - I was 19 at the time. And when my mom saw me playing the game and talking to her about it with such joy, she finally let out "I don't understand. It looks like you are way too old to like a kid's game".
> 
> Nearly 18 years later, I will be first in line to get it when New Horizons launch for the Nintendo Switch.



That's the spirit! I'm happy you remained yourself!!


----------



## Mayor Jack (Jul 10, 2019)

I don't tell any of my friends that I personally know that I play ACNL. Before I came onto TBT nobody knew that I played ACNL except for my family. It's just because I fear of them judging me I guess. The reason I joined this forum is that I knew nobody would judge me because it's a forum for people who play ACNL and everybody loves it.


----------



## WarpDogsVG (Jul 10, 2019)

If anything I feel the older I get the more I appreciate the escapism that AC offers


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Jul 11, 2019)

I don't think anyone had told me that


----------



## KnoxUK (Jul 11, 2019)

Yes, I'm a guy (Young adult) so people are going to consider it weird. I imagine you girls playing, people are going to consider it normal.


----------



## Golden_Purrl (Jul 11, 2019)

No, I?m lucky that no has! In fact for my 17th birthday I got a copy of Wild Word and an DS Lite.
That 13 years ago! (And now I fell old )


----------



## Peg (Jul 14, 2019)

Yes, some people commented about that in the past.  Fortunately for me, I don't share that opinion.  Their words define the speaker--does not define me.  It is a fun game series and I'll play whatever I wish.


----------



## Romaki (Jul 14, 2019)

Well, I'm a woman so any game I play is an offense to some people I know. I've heard "you shouldn't be playing games anymore" ever since I was like 15, so that definitely hardened me and allowed me to play whatever I like because people will judge me either way. Animal Crossing is like halfway too feminine and halfway too childish. I mostly get **** for it from male peers who only play action games. I shared my interest in the game with a male counselor once and he just said "that sounds nice". Different people different perceptions I guess. I think gamers and non-gamers alike wonder what the point of it is.

My parents on the other hand mocked my interest in gaming when I was like 17, but by now they just want me to be happy with things I enjoy. They never refused to buy me consoles or games for holidays/birthdays, but it took a while for them to understand that gaming is a broad form of entertainment that can be enjoyed by every kind of person. Now my mom loves puzzle games and my dad loves quiz games. Neither of them would ever play games with walking mechanics though... "what's the point?"


----------



## EvilTheCat6600 (Jul 14, 2019)

Nope.


----------



## ScaryGhosts (Jul 14, 2019)

Yeah all the time but im enough of an adult for it to not matter.


----------



## Ossiran (Jul 14, 2019)

Nobody has ever said such a thing to me. I was in middle school when the first game came out and everyone was playing it. Second game came out in high school and every was playing it. City Folk came out while I was in college and while I didn't see many people playing it, nobody ever said anything. New Leaf came out while I was a working adult and every break I saw people pulling out a 3DS to play.

So yeah, nobody in my age groups ever criticized me or anyone I know for playing it.


----------



## Hal (Jul 15, 2019)

Nope. I generally only every get "Animal Crossing? What is that?" said to me.


----------



## BluebearL (Jul 20, 2019)

No ones ever said it to me but my older brothers whenever they ask what I'm playing sort of laugh a bit because it is very me to be playing a game with adorable animals lol.


----------



## dumplen (Jul 26, 2019)

I get it all the time.
Other people don't have to understand what makes you happy. If it bothers the person that you get joy from something so harmless,
let them be bothered!


----------



## TSquared (Jul 26, 2019)

Thankfully not. My husband (the only person whose opinion actually matters to me) is super sweet and accepting of my game choices, haha. He doesn’t really “get” it (he’s more of an Overwatch guy) but he asks about my towns all the time and is doing his best to learn the names of all of my favorite villagers. It really goes a long way to have that kind of support right at home!


----------



## CoffeeAndCaramel973 (Jul 26, 2019)

I have never had anyone say I'm too old for Animal Crossing. Also, I love the game and the idea of the series, and I will continue to play AC on the Switch  
Even if someone would tell me I am 'too old' for Animal Crossing, I'd just explain to them the charm, and relaxing effect of the series with the friendships as added bonus. I actually like a simple game with a nice, helpful community more than a big MMO(RPG) with a massive community where a part of the people is also (sometimes) toxic.


----------



## OakOwl (Aug 3, 2019)

Nope! Plus, my Grandma introduced me to it and has been playing City Folk on her Wii for years.


----------



## pumpkinpuppy (Aug 11, 2019)

Nope- actually, everyone I've ever met who has played it has been around my age or older. It was my friends in their late 20s and early 30s on LiveJournal who introduced me to the original Western GameCube release.


----------

